# Do not reproduce



## bstone (May 21, 2009)

> Prosecutors contend a reasonable parent would have known something was gravely wrong with Madeline. They said her mother recklessly killed her by ignoring obvious symptoms, such as she couldn't walk or talk, and prayed instead of rushing her to a doctor.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090521/ap_on_re_us/us_prayer_death_12

Some folks should just not reproduce. The world would be a better place.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2009)

Religious nuts like this drive me up a wall. 

Nothing is ever their fault, it's always God's will.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 21, 2009)

*re*

Oh but it was her religious right not to seek medical treatment isn't it?


----------



## bstone (May 21, 2009)

Corky said:


> Oh but it was her religious right not to seek medical treatment isn't it?



She can choose not to get help for herself, but not anyone else. Period.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 22, 2009)

*"But Gordon said she is now proud that her daughter displayed such strong faith in God, a stronger faith than hers at that moment."*

Can they put the grandmother in jail too if possible. Thank you.


----------



## nomofica (May 22, 2009)

It's stuff like this that has turned away from religions.

It's one thing to believe in a higher being, but to use that as an excuse for _everything_ like it's a scapegoat is disgusting.

If you want to say "God had other plans for [insert name here]" when a terminally ill patient passes away, that's fine; I don't care. But when you neglect the need for medical treatment because you think it's "God's will", you're doing just that: neglecting. In my eyes, that's the same as abusing your child. So what happens when your "day of judgment" comes? The only golden gates you'll be seeing are the ones at McDonalds.


/end rant.


----------



## daedalus (May 22, 2009)

I hope this one rots in prison with he mom who kidnapped the kid going under chemo in the other thread.


----------



## MRE (May 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I hope this one rots in prison with the mom who kidnapped the kid going under chemo in the other thread.



The court's decision in this case was that the parents have the right to determine the medical care their child does or does not get, except when this decision will cause the child's death.

This should set a precident that will make it easier for this woman to be held responsible.  I don't expect her to get 25 years though.


----------



## bstone (May 31, 2009)

For the love....

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=deb_1243745909

DO NOT REPRODUCE!

"I didn't intend for this to happen."


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 31, 2009)

bstone said:


> "I didn't intend for this to happen."



Well, what did she _think_ was going to happen?  Next time I'm in a car accident, I'll just ask Andre the Giant to heal me instead of calling for an ambulance.  The effect would be about the same.  And if there is a God, did she ever think that maybe God put doctors here for the purpose of healing her child?  It's idiots like this that make me shake my head and fear for the future of mankind.


----------



## Seaglass (May 31, 2009)

If only the foster system wasn't so overwhelmed. There really isn't much of an option for children of that sort of parent except to get court orders for treatment and keep living with their parents if they survive.



bstone said:


> DO NOT REPRODUCE!



Yikes. I ran across a lady who was having her 10th, and I thought that was crazy enough...


----------



## scrapcat (Jun 1, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> ... did she did she ever think that maybe God put doctors here for the purpose of healing her child?


This is what I don't understand. How can people overlook or deny the validity of this question?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 1, 2009)

scrapcat said:


> This is what I don't understand. How can people overlook or deny the validity of this question?



Mark 5:25-29...



> And a certain woman, which had an issue of blood twelve years, And had *suffered many things of many physicians*, and had *spent all that she had*, and was *nothing bettered, but rather grew worse*, When she had heard of *Jesus, came in the press behind, and touched his garment*. For she said, If I may touch but his clothes, I shall be whole.  And straightway the fountain of her blood was dried up; and she felt in her body that *she was healed of that plague*.



That answer your question?


----------



## rjddvm (Jun 2, 2009)

The thing that I find most interesting in the woman's court case happened on day 1, when she suddenly became ill in court, probably from stress.  She accepted help from EMS when they arrived.

Yet she wouldn't seek help for her daughter.

Dad is on trial next, later this summer.  Hope he gets convicted too.

I've spayed and neutered thousands of dogs and cats in my career...sometimes I wish I could carry out that operation on people!  

Just kidding...kind of.


----------



## scrapcat (Jun 2, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Mark 5:25-29...
> 
> 
> 
> That answer your question?



It helps, yes. Thank you.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 2, 2009)

*re*

You seemed to have missed the fact that my post was full of intolerent, scathing, disdainful sarcasm.  There is not a thing in this world that sets me off more then a person who is so far removed from reality that they believe their "God" whoever it may be will bestow divine faith and heal them or somebody else.      








bstone said:


> She can choose not to get help for herself, but not anyone else. Period.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hope they convict her of 1st degree manslaughter, Maybe if she prays hard enough God will get her out of prison.


----------

